# Poor Beau



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Today was one of the worst days I've ever experienced.  I had Beau outside and ran inside to get some more fresh water for him. When I came back, he was at the sliding doors, scratching to come in. He seemed fine, but seemed to be hot, so I brought him inside..he wagged his tail, was extremely happy and I figured oh well, maybe it's too hot..So I put him in his exercise pen, and went to the bathroom. My husband came running to me and said "We need to get to the vet quickly!" I turned around and Beau was in his arms collapsed. I freaked out..we jumped in to the car, ran to the vet at a very fast speed through red lights screaming "Beau stay with us little guy". He was having seizures on the way there, twitching and gasping for air. When we got there, they took him, only to come back 20 minutes later and say he had died from what looked to be an allergic reaction to a sting.. :smcry: I can't believe it, our little boy..He was a little guy, 4 pounds, 2.5 years old and just getting ready to be placed in a loving pet home as Ace is supposed to take over where little Beau left off. I cant' believe this has happened. Beau was the best little guy, such a love, such a good boy. Always wanting to please. Best little lap dog anyone could ever have. His puppies are some of the most beautiful I have ever seen in my life. This all happened so quickly. :smcry: I can't believe that something like this can happen so quickly. The vet said that even if we had gotten him there sooner, which wasn't really possible because I was high tailing it, that there would not have been saving him. She said that his heart stopped beating, and that they got it to beat again, but not for him to breathe on his own again..she said he would probably be brain damaged if he came back. Then she came back in to the room saying he was trying to breathe, only to come back saying he didn't make it and that he was gone.  :smcry: My heart is so very heavy. To see my husband cry and so hurt only made the pain more unbearable too. It breaks my heart. Our eyes are sore from crying. :smcry: :smcry: 
[attachment=39284:beau1.jpg] 
Please keep a watch over your little furbabies. Something like this seems like it would never happen to you, but it definitely can. It hurts so much. Rest in Peace Beau..Mommy and Daddy love you dearly. :smcry:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I am so very sorry...you will be in my thoughts and prayers... :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Andrea, I am so sorry to hear about Beau! I am in shock. :smcry:


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

rayer: :grouphug: 

what very very sad news


mary anna herk and theena


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

oh Andrea honey my heart goes out to you and your husband. I cant imagine what you are going through. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

RIP Beau... :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Me too, thank you very much. This feels like one big nightmare. We are completely devistated.





QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jul 17 2008, 06:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=606887


> Oh, Andrea, I am so sorry to hear about Beau! I am in shock. :smcry:[/B]


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

OMG I am so sorry to hear about sweet little Beau, my thoughts and prayers are with you. I can't imagine how you must feel. Jill


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so sorry KandiMaltese. {{{{{Hugs}}}}} :bysmilie: :bysmilie: I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I cannot imagine losing one's baby so suddenly. :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I AM SO DEEPLY SORRY TO HEAR THIS DEVASTATING NEWS. :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

oh no im so sorry! you did everything you could. parker reacts badly to ant stings, and i know how scary it is when they are weak in ur arms. i am terribly sorry for ur loss :grouphug:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh my goodness, I'm so very sorry :grouphug: It's so scarey that it happened so quickly, just unreal :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I am so sorry Andrea. Beau was a beautiful little soul.

Rest In Peace wee little one.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG! I am so very, very sorry for your loss, Andrea. This is just so sad and tragic. 

[attachment=39286:bridge_w..._wording.jpg]


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

NO, Andrea I'm so sorry :smcry: how could this be? :smcry: omg I can't believe it. He's such a beautiful little guy. If there is anything I can do please pm me. I will keep you and your husband in my prayers, again I'm so sorry :smcry:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Andrea, I am so sorry........it just breaks my heart. He was so very beautiful and so innocent. I can feel how much you and your husband loved him!!
Please know that we are thinking of you tonight. Rest well beautiful little Beau.........


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:smcry: How sad. I'm soooo sorry.








Joy


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry! How terrible! I will keep you and your family in my prayers. rayer: :smcry: :grouphug:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

There are no words to express how sorry and sad I am. :smcry: To lose so unexpectedly is beyond comprehension. I'm praying for you and your family.....Beau is in good hands at the bridge...... :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Andrea know that I am thinking of you and Kevin. I am so very very sorry. Rest in peace little Beau. :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry :grouphug: I can't even imagine how you're feeling right now, so sudden and unexpected :grouphug: :grouphug: Rest in Peace beautiful Beau


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Andrea, I'm stunned - I can't believe he's gone. :smcry: Poor little Beau, I hope he didn't suffer too much. I don't know what to say....or even what to think for that matter! Just like that, it doesn't seem real. I'm so sorry. :smcry:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Yes, Poor Beau. :bysmilie: 

Melanie


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't begin to tell you how sorry I am. I don't even know what else to say except I'm sorry. 
RIP beautiful sweet Beau.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm so terribly sorry :smcry: for your tragic loss and know how devastated you must be! May that beautiful little boy rest in
peace. :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Andrea we are so very sad for you tonight. Our hearts ache with the grief you are going through.
Sending hugs for you and your hubby to help with this horrible pain.

Bob and Marsha


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG hon-not Beau! :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: I'm so, so, very sorry. Beau was most certainly a beautiful boy. I'm just crying here and can't believe what I'm reading. :shocked: It is scary that it can happen to anyone. Please know that I send my love and big hugs to you and Kevin!! :grouphug: :grouphug: Oh, I'm just heartbroken :smcry:


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Andrea and Husband,

I am so very sorry for your little ones passing. I wish there was something I could say to take away the pain but there is nothing. God they say has a plan and I must believe this when something this senseless happens or I would go insane myself. 

Please know that hugs and prayers are coming your way'


I wounder if anyone knows if there is something like epi pens for our little ones....they are so tiny so when they get stung it really affects them.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm so sorry andrea. how tragic. :smcry: 

big hugs to you. :grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Andrea and Kevin,

I'm so sorry to hear about Beau. :grouphug: I'll keep you and Beau in my prayers.

Debbie


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh my gosh, that's horrible! I am so sorry for your loss, your story breaks me heart


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh, I am so sorry. I can't even begin to say how sorry I feel for your loss and pain. Did the vet say anything, like, if we see that our little ones are stung by a bee or wasp and don't know if they are allergic or not, should we immediately give them a Benadryl? That's what I did with my skin kid (when he WAS a kid) and was very allergic to wasp stings. We had to try to ward off the reaction and keep a watch in case we needed to rush him to ER. The Benadryl always worked in his case, but he weighed a lot more than 4 1/2 lbs, too!

*Veterinarians here: Dr. Jamie?*
Please educate us on what is the best/safest method of preventing this if we know our babies have been stung by a bee or wasp (or how about a red ant? Or a big, black biting ant?)

Thanks!
Cyndi


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

:smcry: This is just so sad. I'm soooo sorry for you and little Beau.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

omg how shocking and so very sad. I'm so sorry for your loss. It's heartbreaking... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Andrea, I'm so sorry!!! :smcry: :smcry: I know that you and Kevin must be heartbroken!!! :grouphug: My thoughts and prayers are with you both!!! rayer: I know Beau was a very special little guy with an adorable face and personality. I know you loved him dearly. We are all here for you! :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Andrea, I'm sitting here in shock too and I'm also crying. My heart goes out to you and your husband. :smcry: :smcry: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh my heart just aches for you and your hubby! I can't help but cry with you ... know you are in my prayers at this tragic time.
RIP little Beau


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss Andrea. 

From the title of your post I was thinking he would be ok as I was reading. I was in shock when you said he actually died. I can not imagine the pain and heartache you and your family are going through. So scary to think this could happen to anyone of our babies. :smcry:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm so very sorry to hear about Beau. I can't imagine what you've been going though today. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm sorry Andrea :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

:smcry: I am so deeply sorry for your sudden, tragic loss. :smcry:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. May God comfort you in this time of need. I can't believe that it could happen so quickly. We will keep you and your family in our prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## boba229 (Apr 29, 2008)

=( he will be in my prayers


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Please accept my heartfelt condolences. I wish I could take some pain away from you and your husband. Please take care, Andrea. 
xoxoxo


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh andrea, I am sooooo sorry to hear about beau!!! How horrible. And scary. *hugs you*


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Andrea and Kevin,

Mom also sends her deepest sympathies. :grouphug: I don't have the words to tell you how sorry I am. :smcry: 

Lori Lengen writes beautiful poetry about her maltese. I think you should read her poem called "I saw an Angel" You have to scroll down the page a bit. Her other poems are also lovely, but this one seemed most appropriate. 

Hugs, :grouphug: 

Carina & Andrea


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Andrea and Kevin,

I cannot begin to tell you how very sorry i am for the loss of your beautiful Beau. When i was reading the post i could not believe what i was reading, i honestly thought he was going to be ok, but to hear he didn't make it just put me in shock. :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: I can't think of the right words to say right now for your tragic loss. Please know that you and Kevin are in my prayers. R.I.P. Sweet Beau, we love you. If you need anything or just need a shoulder to cry on pm me. Just know we are here for you. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:smcry: oh Andrea, I know how you felt in the car driving to the vet. when sparkey was stung by a bee it was the same thing and I kept telling him hold on we are almost there, his tounge just hanging there and couldn't breath, they said his heart was very slow :smcry: I can't stop thinking of poor Beau :smcry: my vet said some dogs can't recover no matter how fast you take them to the vet. I am so sorry :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohhh Andrea  I just started reading this post and I didn't expect it to have the ending that it did unfortunately - how awful - I just can't imagine - poor little Beau - what a sweetie - may he rest in peace but it's just sensless.

Hugs to you and your husband in this very difficult time. :smcry: rayer:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Andrea and Kevin,
So, so, sorry for your loss. :smcry:


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

Andrea and Kevin, I'm so incredibly sorry for your loss. Beau was such a beautiful little boy. You are all in our thoughts and prayers, and we hope that you can someday make peace with this senseless tragedy. :grouphug: Rest in peace, sweet little Beau.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

OH my God thats awful. My heart is so sad for you. Poor little guy. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this sad time.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Andrea, thinking of you and your husband this morning........


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I can't stop thinking about you and Kevin! :smcry: :grouphug: My heart goes out to you both! :smcry: :grouphug:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

What devastating news. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you for all your well wishes and PMs. It truly means a lot to us. We both sat here, read them and cried. I can't believe how fast this all happened. What breaks my heart is that I don't think I've ever seen my husband this sad. I'm always the last out of bed in the morning. He just can't seem to get out of bed today. :smcry: The two of them had a very special bond. Hold your babies tight and give them a hug from us. Life is so precious. :smcry: I think we both hoped we would wake up this morning and this would all be a bad dream.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Andrea... I'm so very sorry! What a horrible thing to happen! I'm very sorry for your tragic loss and you and your husband are in my thoughts and prayers. I somehow missed this when you first posted it, I'm sorry I didn't respond sooner.


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

I, too, am stunned. I'm so very very sorry. This is so horrible. My heart breaks for you.

I honestly never knew bee stings could be so critical for the pups. I guess it makes sense since they are so small...I just never knew. Makes one not want to ever take them outside.

I'm so sorry. May your grief be lifted just a bit knowing that you have so many friends here praying for you.


----------



## kirbyso (Jul 15, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. My condolences to you and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I just keep thinking about you, your husband and Beau. It just breaks my heart. I hope things get better there for you and your husband soon. I can't imagine how hard this must be and again I'm so sorry. 
This has made me really think about how quick something bad can happen. I may never take my girls for another walk. I always watch for bees but I really didn't know what a threat they really are.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am just now seeing this. This is just heartbreaking. :smcry: I am so very sorry. Please know that you and your husband are in my prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm weepy after reading about sweet little Beau. I'm so sorry for this sudden loss.


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

I am so sorry! I have been busy and haven't checked in much, I am just now seeing this. I am so sorry for your loss, I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Andrea, I'm just now seeing this. I'm so sorry your's & Kevin's hearts are breaking, so sorry for your loss. I'm sure Beau has found a safe, happy lap waiting for him at the bridge. 

[attachment=39298uppies_..._RIP__We.jpg]

:grouphug:
Lynne


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I am so sorry Andrea. This is so terrible for all of you. Try to focus on all of the good times you have had with Beau.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear of your tragic, sudden loss. I can't even begin to imagine. Please know that you, your husband, and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers as you work to get through this period. :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I just read the original post. OMG what a horrible way to lose your baby. I just can't imagine how horrible it must have been.
Saying special prayers for you and your husband as you make some sense out of what happend and a special prayer for Beau now that he's crossed the bridge. rayer: rayer: 

Leandra & Bianca


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Please give Kevin a hug from us- :grouphug: I hope you guys are doing a little better-I know it's hard. :bysmilie: It's moments like these that make us realize we have to appreciate each day-including our loved ones (human or fur). 

It wasn't until we lost Corky that I realized how strong his and Peter's bond really was. Peter bawled and I had never seen him do that before. These little white fluffs sure take a piece of our hearts with them even though we would never change it for the world when we hurt for their loss. :bysmilie: 



QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Jul 18 2008, 07:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=607197


> Thank you for all your well wishes and PMs. It truly means a lot to us. We both sat here, read them and cried. I can't believe how fast this all happened. What breaks my heart is that I don't think I've ever seen my husband this sad. I'm always the last out of bed in the morning. He just can't seem to get out of bed today. :smcry: The two of them had a very special bond. Hold your babies tight and give them a hug from us. Life is so precious. :smcry: I think we both hoped we would wake up this morning and this would all be a bad dream.[/B]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Andrea, I am so sorry to read this. My heartfelt sympathy to you and Kevin. You two love those dogs so much, I can only imagine how hard this must be.

If I can do anything, please let me know.

xoxoxo


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.
:smcry: :smcry: :smcry: 
Hugs to you and Kevin. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

May God's Peace be with you and your family as you go though this difficult time. I am so very sorry for the untimely loss of your beautiful little Beau. May you and your family be comforted to know that we are all feeling your pain. 


Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so deeply sorry for your loss. You and Kevin are in my thoughts and prayers.
With deepest sympathy,
Deborah


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

So sorry to hear about you and your husband's tragic loss of Beau. :grouphug: He was a very handsome little man. :smcry:


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

I am just now seeing this post as I was away most of this week. I am so terribly sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you and your husband. I wish there was more I could say, it is just such a tragedy. We never understand why these things happen. It never makes sense. May you find peace in the coming days and know your beautiful little boy is healed and happy at the bridge, waiting for you.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you everyone again for all of your kind words and prayers. I can't tell you how much it means to both of us. We just can not believe how things like this can happen. :smcry: I do thank all of you, my friends for the shoulder to cry on :grouphug:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh Andrea I am so incredibly sorry this happened. My heart is just breaking for you. I know there are no words to make you feel better, I just wanted to let you know that I'll be praying for you.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Dear Andrea ~ my heart goes out to you! You are in my thoughts and prayers at this very minute. It was shocking for me to see this post just now. I am so, so sorry. :smcry: Words cannot express how I am feeling for you and your little Beau. Take care of yourself and Kevin, as I know this is a very difficult time.

Sending you lots of hugs and tlc...... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

<div align='center'>To Andrea and Kevin

<a href="http://www.123glitter.com/comments-graphics/Sympathyfile/" target="_blank">







</a>


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you Joanne..you have been a wonderful friend and shoulder to cry on. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I am so sorry...will keep you all in my prayers...


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

:smcry: :smcry: :smcry: 

Oh, no! How awful! I'm so, so, so sorry about your loss. Beau was such a beautiful little guy with a smile that would melt anyone's heart. You and your family will definitely be in my prayers. I hope your heart mends soon.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

That is so sad.  I'm so sorry!!! :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: 
I'm so sorry for the loss of Beau.


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm at a loss for words to help ease your pain, but I am terribly shocked and saddened to hear that this happened. You are in my prayers.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Andrea, I'm just so very sorry. This is just so tragic. We want to just wrap these little ones up in bubble wrap and not let their precious little feet even hit the ground sometimes, we're so desperate to keep them safe. But that's no way for a pup to live. Please know you're in my prayers. I know he had a very happy, loved, joyous life with you. :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you very much to everyone..

Crystal, it really is like that. I'm so very careful and for this to happen breaks my heart. I thought it would start to get easier, but for me, it is only getting worse. I can't sleep, I am not hungry..I Just wish the pain would go away. 
Thanks again to everyone who has responded for the kind thoughts and prayers. It's nice to know there are other people out there that understand. Even if you aren't a big fan of me for any reason, I do want you all to know I appreciate the thoughts and prayers as Beau was a beautiful little boy everyone here would have loved.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Andrea , I am so sorry :grouphug: . Beau was my very favorite out of your pups . Sarah


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry it's getting harder for you Andrea :bysmilie: You start to wonder if the tears will ever stop. Just know you have a lot of friends here who care about you, Kevin and your dogs very much. :grouphug: You vent all you need to-it's the only way to feel better. 

Take care friend :grouphug: 

Love,
Gena & Kosmo


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Andrea, I'm praying for you and Kevin, I know that deep pain, :smcry: I wish I could take it away. hugs to you my friend :grouphug:


----------



## mcclynn1 (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh my, I'm so sorry ! How very frightening. I hadn't really thought much about something like that hurting my Tish or new puppy. 
Lynn


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Andrea & Kevin,

Dennis and I are so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Beau.....We are still in shock. What a horrible experience for the both of you. Please know that you are in our thoughts as well as in our hearts.

Sincerely,
Marie, Dennis and the Boys*


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you again everyone. I'm still in shock. I'm so tired too. I haven't slept since this happened. It is very comforting to know that everyone here is thinking of us and paying their respect to beautiful Beau. He was such a sweet angel and now he really is just that..


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Just wanted to send you our love and hugs for today. :grouphug: Please try to get some rest-I don't want you two getting sick. Take care guys!

Love,
Gena & Kosmo


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Jul 17 2008, 05:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=606885


> Please keep a watch over your little furbabies. Something like this seems like it would never happen to you, but it definitely can. It hurts so much. Rest in Peace Beau..Mommy and Daddy love you dearly. :smcry:[/B]


I just read your post and I am so sorry for what you are going through. We had to put our 13.5 year old dog to sleep last month and I understand the loss you are feeling. Our furbabies definitely leave a mark on our lives and hearts that lasts forever. Please know that you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. 

Debbie


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  My heart just breaks for you. :smcry: I will keep you and your husband in my prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------

